# [AfterEffects] Lichtschwert Frage/Problem



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

*Lichtschwert Frage/Problem*

HI
Ich habe mit Hilfe des Tutorials.de Lichtschwert-Tutorial einen Leuchtfinger erstellt.
Als ich ihm allerdings eine Lichschwertigere Farbe als weiß verpasse wollte, stieß ich auf das Problem, dass der Finger hinter dem Grün Durchzuschimmern schien.
Was kann ich da machen?
Habe das Video angehängt um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.
Ok, das Video ging nicht, also nur ein Frame.


----------



## Vincent (23. November 2003)

Wie hast du das Leuchten erstellt?
Ich weiß jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, wie das in dem Video gemacht wurde, aber es geht wenn du es folgendermaßen angehst:

*1. Komposition:*
Schwarze Hintergrundebene
Darüber die weißen Lichtschwertebenen (mit Blur usw)

*2. Komposition:*
Hintergrundvideo im Background
1. Komposition über Hintergrundvideo mit dem Transfermodus "Negativ multiplizieren" oder im Englischen "Screen". Damit verschwindet das Schwarze.
Jetzt auf Komposition 1 über Effekte "Farbton und Sättigung" anwenden und auf "Färben" oder "colorize" stellen. Fertig.


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

Also, in dem Video wurde das so gemacht:
Eine Komposition in die das Video kam und dann ne Farbfläche drüber (Die war in dem Tutorial weiß, und zuerst hab ich das so gelassen, und es war gut, aber eben Weiß. ich hab einfach die farbflächen farblich verändert. war das ein Fehler? Ich werd mal das mit dem Einfärben versuchen.


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2003)

Das Ergebniss bleibt das Selbe. Mein Problem ist, dass da der Finger Weiß durchschimmert.


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

Ok, ich glaube dein Problem ist, dass du viel zu viel Blur'est.
Die Bereiche, die einen Gaußschen Blur oder einen anderen Weichzeichner haben, erscheinen natürlich halbtransparent (Je nach Grad der Weichzeichnung)

Ein Finger ist nun sicher nicht die ideale Basis für eine Lichtschwertanimation aber lösen kannst du das Problem, indem du den Finger etwas weiter von der Linse weghälst und die Lichtklinge größer machts. Denn der innerste Bereich ist ja vollkommen deckend. Es sind nur die verblurrten Bereiche, die transparent sind.

edit: Du kannst mir auch gerne einen 10 Sekunden Clip schicken, dann kann ich mal schauen, was dir da Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

Also, wenn es am Video liegt ist es nicht so schlimm. Ich hab das ja nur als Übung gemacht.
Dir nen 10s Clip zu schicken stellt mich vor ein ernsthaftes Problem: ich hab nur 18 Frames.*g*
Andere Effekte hab ich nicht auf das Video angewendet. Ist es vielleicht möglich auf den Bereich hinter dem Lichtschwert ne Art "Verdunkelungsfilter" anzuwenden?


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

Ja klar ginge das - einfach eine dritte Ebene zwischen Video und Lichtschwert anlegen und diese per Maskierung hinter dem Lichtschwert nur schwarz lassen und dann eine weiche Auswahlkannte erstellen. Die Maske musst du dann allerdings mitanimieren. Und ob das so klasse aussieht, weiß ich auch nicht.

Schick mir ruhig die 18 Frames - wir werden ja sehen ob es geht.


----------



## Bypass41 (24. November 2003)

Hehe,

Lichtschwert mit dem Finger....mmmhhhhh.
Habt ihr schon mal das Motiontracking angetestet?


----------



## Vincent (24. November 2003)

Jau, funktioniert allerdings bei mir nur sehr dezent - und wenn dann auch nur mit der 3CCD Cam und voll ausgeleuchtet...


----------



## Bypass41 (24. November 2003)

OK,

ohne Stativ, gute Ausleuchtung und differenzierte Farbe wird es sehr mühselig. Den Motiontracker kann man ja nachjustieren.


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

Ok, ich kann dir das mal schicken, aber dann musste ne Adresse angeben *g*


----------



## Vincent (29. November 2003)

So ich habe das jetzt mal in kürzester Zeit gemacht.
Das Ergebnis sieht man HIER 
Das Video ist eine Sekunde lang.

Selbst der Motion Tracker konnte deinen Finger ohne Probleme vom Hintergrund trennen und die Maske bewegen  Arbeitsaufwand also gegen null - so mag ich das.
Bis dann
Vincent

edit: Die Animation des Lichtschwertes beginnt nicht sofort, das hat einfach den Grund, dass der Finger erst langsam ins Bild kommt und ich keine Lust hatte selbst Hand an zu legen...


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Hm, also mit Motiontracker kenn ich mich noch garnicht aus, aber das ist ja relativ unwichtig, weil das kann ich auch per Hand machen. 
Dein Lichtschwert sieht super aus, das ist noch ein bissel Lichtschwertartiger glaub ich, die "echten"  sind in der Mitte auch weiß oder?. Könntest du eventuell kurz beschreiben wieviele Masken du verwendet hast, und mit welchen Einstellungen du gearbeitet hast?
Die Sache hat mich gepackt. 
Entschuldige bitte die lange Verzögerung. Ich war eine Woche vom Netz, da mein blöder Computer ohne  Grafikarte ohne nicht starten will. 
Aber mit dem Rot sieht mein Finger so Böse aus


----------



## Vincent (5. Dezember 2003)

Du bist mir ja ne Nudel  - jetzt ist so viel Zeit vergangen, dass ich die Projektdatei gelöscht habe.

Komposition 1 (Ansicht wie in AE Timeline):

-Lichtschwertebene 1 (kein Blur
-duplizierte Lichtschwertebene 1 (Gaußscher Blur 5 Pixel)
-duplizierte Lichtschwertebene 2 (Gaußscher Blur 10 Pixel)
-duplizierte Lichtschwertebene 3 (Gaußscher Blur 20 Pixel)
-schwarze Ebene
-Hintergrundfootage (nur für die Maskenanimation - sobald das Lichtschwert fertig ist, gehen wir über zu Komposition 2 und blenden die Ebene vorher aus.

Komposition 2:

-Komposition 1 <- nichts weiter als schwarzer Hintergrund mit den weißen Lichtschwerebenen

-Hintergrundfootage


Nunja, dann setzt du noch den Transfermodus der Komposition 1 innerhalb von Komposition 2 auf "Negativ Multiplizieren" bzw "Screen", sodass das Schwarze verschwindet und legst einen Farbfilter drauf.

Das war es eigentlich schon.

Nochmal zur Erklärung: Ich habe nur genau einmal eine Maske animiert. Sobald diese fertig war, habe ich die Ebene (Lichtschwertebene 1) 4x verdoppelt mit STRG+D und auf die neuen Ebenen den Blur/Unschärfe gelegt.


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank. Nochmal, das mit der Wartezeit tut mir leid.


----------

